# guinea pigs



## tonianna1 (Apr 6, 2018)

so I have two guinea pigs not the first time I've had guinea pigs but it is the 1st time I've had to deal with a pregnancy I got my female one in good faith that she couldn't get pregnant and it turns out she has come to me pregnant I only found out because I was holding her last night and felt something kick my finger and this morning I have noticed she is packing on weight . I have no idea how far gone she is and I don't no what to do food wise for her ive tried googling whats best foods to feed her but all it says is kiwi fruit or citrus but which citrus fruits as I don't want to buy the wrong thing ? she got her carrots Lettice plenty of hay and pellets with musesli for now . I'm also buying another hutch just for her as she doesn't see much of that food due to the other guinea pig she is in with and I don't want her to fall pregnant after she does give birth as he isn't neutered yet and they both are always together even when they have free roam they stick together I can see that happening otherwise.


----------



## GKM92 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi, please join "the guinea pig forum" you should be able to find it through a Google search. They have loads of excellent information for people who have unexpectedly found themselves with pregnant guinea pigs


----------

